# παρεμβαίνω προς



## CoastalFog (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi folks,
Earlier today, a colleague with State* asked me if I have any record or exact explanation for a puzzling construction such as the following example: 

_Παρέμβαση του Δήμου προς τη ΔΕΗ_

Frankly, I'm not familiar with this usage (old/new?), i.e., _παρεμβαίνω προς κάποιον/κάτι_;
just the classic _παρεμβαίνω σε κτ_ as listed in Greek dictionaries.

Any ideas?
Thank you much.

*State: Gov't lingo for the US Department of State aka the State Department


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2014)

Δες στον ΕΘΕΓ http://hnc.ilsp.gr/find.asp με α' όρο το _παρέμβει_, _παρέμβουν _ή _παρενέβη_, β' όρο το _προς _και μέγιστη απόσταση 2 λέξεις.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 14, 2014)

Thx for your quick response, Zazula. 
That's a good site in terms of word usage. Looks like ΛΚΝ's tab _Αποστολή στα Σώματα
_I'm actually interested in rendering this in English. I've thought of "call on sb" but that doesn't always work (see context in my original msg, unless that's an unfortunate construction).

Thx again


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Η δύσκολη λέξη σ' αυτή την περίπτωση είναι νομίζω το intercede / intercession, when you intercede with someone on behalf of someone else.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η δύσκολη λέξη σ' αυτή την περίπτωση είναι νομίζω το intercede / intercession, when you intercede with someone on behalf of someone else.



That is correct, Nickel. 
My wife said the same thing too.

Yet, to _intercede with sb for sb_ reminds me of the archaic _πρεσβεύω (+Δοτ.) υπέρ τινος_ occurring in liturgical texts used throughout Orthodox churches in America:
_
Ταις πρεσβείαις της Θεοτόκου, Σώτερ, σώσον ημάς.
Through the intercessions of the Theotokos, Savior, save us._

For the record, let me just list some search results with their context:

η Προεδρία του Συμβουλίου παρενέβη προς τις αρχές των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, ζητώντας τον σεβασμό των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων και στο Γκουαντανάμο
the Presidency of the Council has called on the US authorities to respect human rights in Guantanamo as well. 

Ο αντιπρόεδρος κος Kallas παρενέβη επανειληµµένα προς τις αρµόδιες εθνικές αρχές 
Vice-President Kallas has contacted the relevant national authorities on several occasions

-- Η Νορβηγία παρενέβη, εξάλλου, σχετικά προς την Επιτροπή. 
-- Norway has in any event approached the Commission. 

Η ΕΕ παρενέβη γιατί...
The EU stepped in because...

Η Επιτροπή παρενέβη στις γαλλικές αρχές...
The Commission has made representations to the French authorities... 

Κατά τη διάρκεια των έξι τελευταίων µηνών, το Ταµείο παρενέβη ως εγγυητής για τους παρακάτω οφειλέτες 
In the last six months the Fund has been called on to honour guarantees for the following debtors 

η οποία παρενέβη ώστε το Ινστιτούτο...
which took action to ensure that the institute...

In conclusion, and with reference to our context _Παρέμβαση του Δήμου προς τη ΔΕΗ - Πεύκης_, it appears that the City goes beyond mere intercession. It actually assumes the expense, or _picks up the tab_, as we say here.


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2014)

My reading of it is this: "Municipality's *intervention towards *the PPC (and the securing/maintenance of uninterrupted power supplies)*"

*the bit in brackets being unstated but implied.


----------



## pontios (Oct 15, 2014)

cougr said:


> My reading of it is this: "Municipality's *intervention towards *the PPC (and the securing/maintenance of uninterrupted power supplies)*"
> 
> *the bit in brackets being unstated but implied.



I agree with the way you've interpreted it, cougr.

re: Παρέμβαση του Δήμου προς τη ΔΕΗ -

I can see Coastal Fog's confusion with this construction.
Sounds like the intercession/intervention is happening against ΔΕΗ (against the PPC) .. so "παρέμβαση προς τη ΔΕΗ" makes no sense. Logically shouldn't it have been "παρέμβαση κατά" τη ΔΕΗ?

Η παρέμβαση προς τους 425 οφελούμενους δημότες και κατοίκους και κατά της ΔΕΗ .. that would have sounded more logical to me; but that's coming from someone who thinks in English.


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not aware that the municipality is taking action against the corporation. My understanding, based on CoastalFog's assertion (#5), is that the municipality is to assume expenses incurred, hence benefiting both "ΔΕΗ" and affected residents. 

If it's considered that "intervention towards" strongly gives the impression of meaning "intervention in favour of" then perhaps it can be rephrased to "intervention on/in relation to/aimed at" etc.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

If this helps:

παρεμβαίνω προς τον Χ υπέρ του Ψ (για λογαριασμό του Ψ, χάριν του Ψ)
intercede with X on behalf of Y
intervene to X on behalf of Y
plead with X on behalf of Y
etc.


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2014)

Το ίδιο περίπου εννοούσα κι εγώ. 

intervention towards X on behalf of Y ≈ intervention directed to X on behalf of Y ≈ intervention to X on behalf of Y.


----------



## Themis (Oct 15, 2014)

Η μεγάλη πλάκα είναι ότι το παράδειγμα που ανέφερε ο Ομιχλώδης στο #1 (η "παρέμβαση" του Δήμου Λυκόβρυσης Πεύκης "προς τη ΔΕΗ") περιέχει λανθασμένη χρήση της "παρέμβασης προς". Το ίδιο το κείμενο το ξεκαθαρίζει: "...ανταποκρίθηκε άμεσα στο αίτημα της ΔΕΗ...". Αν κάποιος "παρενέβη προς", αυτός είναι η ΔΕΗ προς τους Δήμους, αφού τους ζήτησε καταλόγους των "ευπαθών" νοικοκυριών.
Ίσως χρειάζεται να παρέμβουμε προς μερικούς-μερικούς για να τους εξηγήσουμε τί σημαίνει το "παρεμβαίνω προς"...


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 15, 2014)

Folks, thank you much for spending your precious time on my inquiry.

Pontios, I hear you, my man. At first, I thought that too. 
However, in and of itself _παρεμβαίνω_ simply means _to mediate_. Semantic shifts begin to occur the moment you add _υπέρ/κατά_ after it. OK? No problems there.
It's the addition of _προς_ that threw me off and I went like_ huh...?_ See what I'm saying?

Cougr, you got it right, mate. Yet I'm having a hard time using _intervene_ with _towards_. Is that typical usage down under? 
(btw, have you and pontios ever met?)

nickel, my friend, you're always helpful, don't ever doubt that.
I agree with your examples, just substitute _with_ for _to_ and you're good to go. 
_Intervene_ typically takes _in _or _against_ after it.

e.g._
He plans to intercede with the governor for a condemned man.
She pleaded with him not to take the job.
The US has no business intervening in the affairs of another country._

And here's a doozie that wraps it all up:_
Turkey calls on UN to intervene against Israel. _
Παρέμβαση Τουρκίας προς τον ΟΗΕ για παρέμβαση κατά  του Ισραήλ. 

Thx again, folks. Have a good one!


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 15, 2014)

> Ίσως χρειάζεται να παρέμβουμε προς μερικούς-μερικούς για να τους εξηγήσουμε τί σημαίνει το "παρεμβαίνω προς"...



So, it strikes Greek readers too, right?


----------



## Themis (Oct 15, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> _Turkey calls on UN to intervene against Israel._
> Παρέμβαση Τουρκίας προς τον ΟΗΕ για παρέμβαση κατά  του Ισραήλ.


Καταπληκτικό! Αλλά, με την ευκαιρία αυτή, ας κάνουμε λίγο back to basics. Δεν πρέπει καθόλου να συγχέεται το "παρεμβαίνω προς" με άλλες χρήσεις του "παρεμβαίνω". Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η απόδοση του "calls" με το "παρέμβαση προς" είναι μεταφραστικό λάθος, αν δεν υπάρχουν συμφραζόμενα που να τη δικαιολογούν. Το πρώτο είναι κατά πολύ ευρύτερο του δεύτερου. Βγαίνει π.χ. ο Ερντογάν και λέει στους δημοσιογράφους: "Ο ΟΗΕ πρέπει να παρέμβει κατά του Ισραήλ". Αυτό είναι "call" αλλά όχι "παρέμβαση προς". Η "παρέμβαση προς" προϋποθέτει, αναγκαστικά και διά ροπάλου, ότι _απευθύνεσαι άμεσα_ σε κάποιον - κάτι που μπορεί, κατά περίπτωση, να πάρει τη μορφή επιστολής, προσωπικής συνομιλίας, διπλωματικού διαβήματος, υποβολής μιας πρότασης στη Γενική Συνέλευση του ΟΗΕ κτλ. Δεν σημαίνει ότι εκφράζεις γενικώς και αορίστως την άποψή σου για το τί θα ήταν καλό να κάνει αυτός ο κάποιος.



CoastalFog said:


> So, it strikes Greek readers too, right?


Όχι ακριβώς. Η έκφραση αυτή ανήκει βέβαια στο επίσημο διοικητικό/ πολιτικό/ διπλωματικό ρέτζιστερ, αλλά δεν είναι άγνωστη στους περισσότερους. Απλώς ο Δήμος Πεύκης τη χρησιμοποιεί λανθασμένα, αφού δεν απευθύνθηκε αυτός στη ΔΕΗ για να ζητήσει κάτι, αλλά η ΔΕΗ του απηύθυνε ένα αίτημα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 15, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> .......Yet I'm having a hard time using _intervene_ with _towards_. Is that typical usage down under?



It's quite typical but not so much in the context of your query. Now that I think about it, although one occasionally encounters the structure "intervenes *towards X* on behalf of Y" this would usually be expressed as "intervenes *upon X* on behalf of Y".


----------



## pontios (Oct 16, 2014)

The only way for me to make sense of this "προς" is to think of corresponding constructions in English which are synonymous with "mediate with", but which use "to". This way, we end up with a "προς/to" correspondence.

"Make representations to" may be a suitable candidate?

The municipality "mediates with" the PPC on behalf of residents threatened with power cuts can possibly be restated as:
The municipality "makes representations to" the PPC on behalf of residents threatened with power cuts.

I think "makes representations to" is not that far removed from "mediates with", both in meaning and in tenor - in this case at least.


----------



## Themis (Oct 16, 2014)

pontios said:


> "Make representations to" may be a suitable candidate?


Έχεις δίκιο, Πόντιε, ότι το "make representations to" είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο του "παρεμβαίνω προς" _σημασιολογικά_, αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει μικρότερο εύρος όσον αφορά το επίπεδο γλώσσας, το ρέτζιστερ. Όταν μεταφράζουμε προς τα αγγλικά, είναι θαυμάσια ιδέα να βλέπουμε πρώτα αν ταιριάζει το "make representations to" και, όποτε δεν ταιριάζει, να κατεβαίνουμε στο ρέτζιστερ και να προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε το ίδιο νόημα με άλλη έκφραση, λιγότερο επίσημη αλλά οπωσδήποτε όχι λαϊκή.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 16, 2014)

Agree with Themis on both of his points.
The 5th example I had listed originally read...

Η Επιτροπή παρενέβη στις γαλλικές αρχές...
The Commission has made representations to the French authorities...

One more from the EE
...που ζητεί την παρέμβαση του Κοινοβουλίου προς τις αρμόδιες ιταλικές αρχές...
...requesting that Parliament make representations to the Italian authorities ...

Αφενός, όπως ήδη επισήμανε ο Themis, έχουμε και ζήτημα «ύφους» (register) εδώ.
Προσωπικά, εκφράσεις του τύπου _make representations to/προβαίνω σε διάβημα προς_ ανήκουν στη λουστραρισμένη γλώσσα της διπλωματίας τρόπον τινά.

Αφετέρου, το "αίτημα της ΔΕΗ", όπως εξηγείται περαιτέρω στο δημοσίευμα, επαληθεύει τις υποψίες μου ότι επρόκειτο μάλλον για ατυχή διατύπωση τίτλου ο οποίος, ως έχει, προκαλεί σύγχυση στον αναγνώστη. 

"Σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τη ΔΕΗ ο Δήμος Λυκόβρυσης" δε θα ήταν άραγε ένας καλύτερος τίτλος?
Διεθνές φαινόμενο πάντως οι παραπλανητικοί τίτλοι εφημερίδων. 
Να κι ένας αστείος αμερικάνικος:

MAN EATING PIRANHA SOLD AS PET

Ποιος λέτε να πουλήθηκε ως κατοικίδιο; 
Το ανθρωποφάγο πιράνχα; Ή κάποιος μανιώδης πιρανχοφάγος και δη την ώρα που το 'τρωγε;
Ένα ενωτικό να ξεχάσεις... χάθηκες!


----------



## Themis (Oct 16, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> MAN EATING PIRANHA SOLD AS PET


Μα να τον πουλήσουν για κατοικίδιο επειδή έτρωγε ένα τόσο δα πιρανχάκι! Πολύ σκληρή είναι η ζωή. Ο Νίκελ πάντως θα το προσπεράσει ανάλγητα και θα ευφρανθεί η καρδιά του για το κυριολεκτικά δηκτικό παράδειγμα της χρησιμότητας του ενωτικού: έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα του να το λέει.


----------



## pontios (Oct 17, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> The 5th example I had listed originally read...
> 
> Η Επιτροπή παρενέβη στις γαλλικές αρχές...
> The Commission has made representations to the French authorities...



Δεν το πρόσεξα. 


I also agree with Themis' comments. Ιt's more formal, but it helps me to make sense of the"παρεμβαίνω προς" construction.


----------



## cougr (Oct 17, 2014)

pontios said:


> Δεν το πρόσεξα.



It's called karma.:)


----------



## pontios (Oct 17, 2014)

cougr said:


> It's called karma.:)




... aka the koomerang - life's karmic boomerang.


----------



## cougr (Oct 17, 2014)

I've always known it as karmarang.


----------

